
How to Speak by Patrick Winston - iamdaud
https://youtu.be/Unzc731iCUY
======
iamdaud
Patrick Winston's How to Speak talk has been an MIT tradition for over 40
years. Offered every January, the talk is intended to improve your speaking
ability in critical situations by teaching you a few heuristic rules.

